
Unknown FB ad account owns my business page - dlgallo
Would love any advice here. Am in a new position at a university and in setting up an ad account for the university FB page, I realized we&#x27;re not able to add the page to our ad account. Apparently, someone out there somewhere already has the page on another ad account, so when I try to include it on our ad account, it says &quot;request pending&quot; but none of the admins on our page are getting the request. This leads me to believe the request is going to whomever set up the ad account that is connected to our page. I have tried every one I can find to see if anyone has said ad account, to no avail. I have tried troubleshooting through Facebook, to no avail. Does anyone out there know how to get anyone at FB to help remedy this OR any kind of backdoor workaround I could do to reclaim our page into my ad account. Eternally grateful for any help!!!
======
mtmail
Only Facebook customer service can help really.

~~~
dlgallo
That's my fear. Just can't my hands on anything helpful from them or a human
to speak to. Thanks for the reply!

